# Door County Recommendation.



## Pushin 4 u (Oct 2, 2012)

Wanted to stay at peninsula state park last week of June, but they are re-wiring ALL of the electrical system and don't know when they will be up and running. We were considering egg harbor campground as an alternative... Any suggestions would help!!!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Although Peninsula State Park is our favorite Door County campground, we are not the only ones who like it and it can be very hard to find a site that is available. We have never stayed at Egg Harbor Campground, but we have stayed at Wagon Trail and Door County Camping Retreat. We enjoyed Wagon Trail but it is way north. We liked Door County Camping Retreat enough to book it again for some late autumn camping this October. We are looking forward to the Pumpkin Patch Festival in Egg Harbor!


----------



## Pushin 4 u (Oct 2, 2012)

Per my cousins recommendation, we ended up booking a week at Wagon Trail. She too stayed at peninsula SP and said that was choice #1, and Wagon Trail was #2. What is good to do near wagon trail, mind you we are taking my mother and our twin 4 yr old boys. Winery is a must for the ladies, fish boil is a must for me, and the rest we are going to wing it...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You should find Wagon Trail a great alternative to Peninsula SP. Wagon Trail was the location of the first Outbackers rally that we hosted, several years ago. Although you wont be staying at Peninsula State Park, there is still a ton of exploring to be done there. We enjoy the fish boil at Pelletier's in Fish Creek. Not only do they offer a great show, the food is actually good as well. One of our favorite towns up there is Sister Bay, make sure you plan some time to explore the neat town. Be sure to point out the goats on the roof at Al Johnsons Swedish Restaurant to your boys. There are several Winery's in Door County, be sure to enjoy them all


----------



## Pushin 4 u (Oct 2, 2012)

We seen the goats online and plan to stop there. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

No problem. If you guys have enough fun to want to head back for the long Columbus Weekend in October, let me know. We are heading up there with 2 other Outbackers; kind of a mini rally I guess.


----------



## Pushin 4 u (Oct 2, 2012)

That sounds like a good time... Message me with the details!!! Just told the wife and she said she is in... Any spots near you guys left? Being a holiday weekend and all... As I'm writing this message the wife is telling me yes so let us know...we are in....


----------

